# Limitations of 60mm Focal Length



## ibclc2 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am considering buying the relatively new Lumix LX-3 camera, and advanced point-and-shoot camera. What's novel about this camera is that the maximum focal length is 60mm. The camera offers great wide angle shots. The reviews I have read praise the camera for its quality and features. 

My question is: How will the 60mm focal length limit me? I am a beginner.
I have heard, for example, that for portraits, the "sweet spot" is somewhere arounf 85mm to 105mm. Will the Lumix limitation get in the way of my taking portrait shots? What other issues might be a problem? 

Here's a link to a review: 
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/PanasonicDMCLX3/

Should I avoid this camera because of the 60mm limit? Any comments or suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2008)

50mm is considered to give an angle of view roughly the same as that of the human eye - at least when shot on fullframe cameras.
For you this might or might not be a limitation - it really depends what you are after. To be honest I think the best thing is to go hold the camera in a shop and see how it feels and if it is too short for you. Also at the shop ask if you can take photos and have them burnt to a CD to take home to review - that way you can have a look at the quality of shot you get as well


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

It probably won't be too much of an issue.  

Typically, yes...longer focal lengths are better for shooting people because of the flattening effect.  Wide angles tend to accentuate the near/far distance, which doesn't usually look good for people.  

I'm not sure how much this changes because we are talking about a small sensor camera and not a larger sensor or film...which is where the "85-100mm" recommendation comes from.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 25, 2008)

Remember though, that the wide angle distortion effect on people is greatly reduced if you add even a foot of distance between you and your subject.  I've shot people at 15 feet with my 28mm prime and there's no unflattering distortion at all.  Up close, there would be tons.

And besides, 50mm is a great portrait focal length too.  Unless I get very close, it always gives me great, distortion free shots:


----------



## gsgary (Nov 25, 2008)

ibclc2 said:


> I am considering buying the relatively new Lumix LX-3 camera, and advanced point-and-shoot camera. What's novel about this camera is that the maximum focal length is 60mm. The camera offers great wide angle shots. The reviews I have read praise the camera for its quality and features.
> 
> My question is: How will the 60mm focal length limit me? I am a beginner.
> I have heard, for example, that for portraits, the "sweet spot" is somewhere arounf 85mm to 105mm. Will the Lumix limitation get in the way of my taking portrait shots? What other issues might be a problem?
> ...


 

The only limitations is you the photographer


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 25, 2008)

I've got a quick question...  in doing a search on this camera, the price i found on average is around $600 (CAD on flee bay) ... why would you buy an "advanced point and shoot" for 600 when you can buy a DSLR for that price, or less for some.... 

just a thought... maybe you found a sweet deal on it or something


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 25, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> why would you buy an "advanced point and shoot" for 600 when you can buy a DSLR for that price, or less for some...


It's got to be the size.  That's almost always what it is.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 25, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> It's got to be the size.  That's almost always what it is.



good call... it is pretty small looking..   I look forward to the OP's reason..


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2008)

> I've shot people at 15 feet with my 28mm prime and there's no unflattering distortion at all.


Good point, but at 15' feet with a 28mm lens...the person's face will be a rather small portion of the image.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 25, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Good point, but at 15' feet with a 28mm lens...the person's face will be a rather small portion of the image.


Yup, but that was an extreme example.  The same concept applies when you're comparing 50mm from a half-foot and 50mm from 2 feet.


----------



## ibclc2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Cost is $419 at bhphoto.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 25, 2008)

this D40 is 450 at BH.. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/471716-REG/Nikon_25420_D40_SLR_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## usayit (Nov 25, 2008)

Its the same/similar (who knows?) camera as the Leica D-LUX 4.  Many street photographers are seeing this as a backup camera.  Add an optical viewfinder and many of those photographers will feel at home.  Add the wide equiv focal length of 24mm (a very popular street focal length) plus a fast aperture of f/2.0 the camera is really well suited for street photography (story telling compositions.. )

As for portraits, I'm not so sure any small sensored P&S will be ideal.  It is a bit more difficult to obtain a nice bokeh and shallow DOF.  As much as I like this camera, I'm with those that suggested a small DSLR for someone interested in portraits.

Another option to consider in the pipeline are the upcoming 4/3rds Micro format.  So far Panasonic has the G1 which I tried at a local camera shop and loved it.  I am waiting for Olympus to release a prototype which seems to be the size of a P&S with the larger than P&S sensor in 4/3rds micro format but (more importantly) with interchangeable single focal lenses.


----------

